# framing basement w/ wirsbo



## mikey9626 (Jan 31, 2009)

hello everyone,
 My wife and i just brought home our little baby girl.  It's our fourth child and our house is feeling abit cramped. Time to finish off the basement. My question is how to secure the bottom plate of the stud walls. I get really nervous thinking about driving nails into the concrete and hitting wirsbo tubing. Can I just use polyurethane or constuction adhesive,or does it need to also be nailed? And how deep into the slab is the tubing generally.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 1, 2009)

Use a pressure fit and construction adhesive. I do the sides of the plate so it does not move side to side. If you glue the bottom there is a chance it may shrink and pull up. A good bead on the sides holds things pretty good. Never nail into the floor, you don't know where they are. Everybody does things a little different.
Check out our other basement finishing posts, lots of good info there.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Feb 1, 2009)

use your concrete nailer to nail small pieces of wood to the outside wall, after you put your framing up then nail the framing to the block you secured to your concrete wall.  something like I did here in my basement except at the bottom


----------



## mikey9626 (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks guys. I have a feeling this site will be just as valueable as any tool in my shed.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2009)

So you're saying the basement floor is heated ?    DON'T nail if that's the case.   
Glue and make sure the vertical studs hold the plate tight to the floor.   Worse case. I braced some stubs to my foundation wall with metal nail plates to secure framing. This prevented any shifting ourward


----------

